# Alue crew update!



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful dogs and congrats! Sounds like you have been very busy!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Your dogs are stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Goodness! That silver poodle's stance is awesome. The way he stands in the 4th picture just exudes confidence and joy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous,gorgeous, gorgeous poodles. What an impressive and incredible busy time you’ve had. Humongous congratulations.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Lovely poodles - and congrats. Love seeing pictures of poodles and their ribbons.


----------

